# Philadelphia Phillies Win The World Series!!!!!



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

The *Philadelphia Phillies* just won the *WORLD SERIES* beating Tampa 4-3!!! 










I work in Philadelphia and can only imagine what its going to be like traveling into the city!!!

GREAT JOB PHILLIES!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i know it's been a long time but lets not forget 1980.







i can't wait to go to work, everybody is met and yankee fans


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

swanny said:


> i know it's been a long time but lets not forget 1980.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










- I guess I just was too excited about the win!!!! - Thanks!


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

Its only because our Tampa boys were freezing to death! had they have been able to bring the series back down here They would have been HOT!

What was up with waving the white towel were you all trying to surrender... in that case we accept !


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATS to the Phillies!!*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Jim Savage said:


> Its only because our Tampa boys were freezing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course not....!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sweet.. you know what this means??

No more baseball on TV!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Y-Guy said:


> Sweet.. you know what this means??
> 
> No more baseball on TV!


WooHoo


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jozway said:


> Sweet.. you know what this means??
> 
> No more baseball on TV!


WooHoo








[/quote]
YIPPIE !!! (at least until the Tigers figure things out.....)


----------

